# Mall of America Competition?



## Cyrok215 (Aug 29, 2009)

I heard somewhere in a thread about the US open that some people were planning a competition in the Mall of america, I was wondering if anyone knows more about this competition, and if it's already planned.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 29, 2009)

I looked into Mall of America a while ago for a competition, and it's a pretty good venue. However, for it to occur, we'd need to run a few competitions before that. This would do two things:

1) Build up funds because there are some things we would need to pay for (a few hundred dollars)
2) Give me confidence that there's adequate support (judges/scramblers) to run a competition.

The Twin Cities competition had a bunch of no-show judges and few volunteers. While we were able to make it through, it made a lot of work for the rest of us.

The other issue is that no one else wants to help organize a competition in the area. I've asked people to help secure a venue, and the response has basically been a few people that have pointed me to venues that would basically take all the registration fees (if we had enough competitors). And then they're expecting me to cover the additional costs if we have low turnout and then to cover the cost of everything else.

So before we worry about the MOA competition, let's worry about just increasing the amount of competitions.

I'm constantly trying to arrange competitions, either by contacting potential venues, or working with others. Many times I end up spending hours to have it result in nothing except wasted time. 

I've told people that we could have 4 competitions a year in the area as long as others are willing to help, but no one wants to put in the additional work.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd be willing to scramble, although I don't know If i'm qualified, and I can try to help with everything else as much as I can.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 29, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> I can try to help with everything else as much as I can.



Can you find any venues in Iowa for an Iowa Open?


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 29, 2009)

Bryan said:


> I've told people that we could have 4 competitions a year in the area as long as others are willing to help, but no one wants to put in the additional work.



No promises, but if you ever need someone to help out feel free to send me a pm. If I'm available and drive isn't too bad, I would be more than happy.


----------



## Logan (Aug 29, 2009)

Since I was one of the people who suggested MOA, I'll do as much as I can to help. It may not be much since I'm fourteen (can't drive). I live about 30 mins away so my parents could drive me (once or twice).


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 29, 2009)

Logan said:


> Since I was one of the people who suggested MOA, I'll do as much as I can to help. It may not be much since I'm fourteen (can't drive). I live about 30 mins away so my parents could drive me (once or twice).



They would have plenty to do. If I went I could consider giving you a ride, because Hastings is on the way, although it would be kind of strange, and I doubt your parents would like the idea.

Am I the only one who thinks having a comp at MOA is a really bad idea? I love the mall and it is a great place to recruit cubers, but there really isn't room for a competition, or am I wrong? I can only think of two places, the area by the shiny escalators (too small), or somewhere by the huge food court (good luck). I don't go to MOA often are there other places? I say we do it in hooters.

I just realized that if we had a comp at MOA people could do solves on rides.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 29, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Cyrok215 said:
> 
> 
> > I can try to help with everything else as much as I can.
> ...



Maybe, but since I cannot drive  I wouldn't be able to get it anywhere that many people go to, as I live in a small town, but I'd be willing to do anything you want me to on the day(s) before, of, and after the MOA comp. As in help set up, do scrambles, and tear down the tables and stuff. Once again I don't know anything about requirements to be a scrambler.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 29, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> Am I the only one who thinks having a comp at MOA is a really bad idea? I love the mall and it is a great place to recruit cubers, but there really isn't room for a competition, or am I wrong? I can only think of two places, the area by the shiny escalators (too small)



The area by the escalators is too small? Here's a picture of that area http://www.phototour.minneapolis.mn.us/744

You can't see the whole thing, but it looks like they're setting up for a concert.

But I think you're all getting ahead of yourselves. We need to hold other competitions before then to make sure we can pull of a competition like that (and to pay for some of the expenses).

All I need from a co-organizer is to secure a venue and a few people. I will handle everything else.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 29, 2009)

Bryan said:


> mr.onehanded said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who thinks having a comp at MOA is a really bad idea? I love the mall and it is a great place to recruit cubers, but there really isn't room for a competition, or am I wrong? I can only think of two places, the area by the shiny escalators (too small)
> ...



I don't know how large a comp is, I've never been to one. I guess it always seemed smaller because of the crowd.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 29, 2009)

How big would you need this lesser competitions to be??? I may be able to get a venue in the Quad Cities it just depends on how big it has to be, I have never been to a tournament before.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 30, 2009)

It is my opinion that someone would have to be pretty masochistic to hold a competition in a mall.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 30, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> It is my opinion that someone would have to be pretty masochistic to hold a competition in a mall.



Like I said before, think about all the new cubers that could be recruited.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 30, 2009)

I may be able to go if there is one.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 30, 2009)

I'd be glad to help at any competition I go to. As long as I'm free and can get a ride from Waris then you can expect my help.


----------



## shelley (Aug 30, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> It is my opinion that someone would have to be pretty masochistic to hold a competition in a mall.



US Nationals 2008? Mall of America looks nicer than the Atlanta Underground too. Yeah, I guess the California crew are masochists.

At least we didn't hold a competition outdoors in direct sunlight.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 30, 2009)

What's wrong with an outdoor comp?


----------



## shelley (Aug 30, 2009)

Sun in your eyes when you're solving. Sun on the displays making them hard to read from the audience. Sun beating down on spectators ALL DAY. There were chairs set up but everyone ended up moving all of them to the shady areas at the edges of the spectator area. Good thing they set up those portable trees in the parking lot.

(talking about Worlds 2005 for those too new to remember, which is just about everyone)


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 30, 2009)

I see, that's assuming it's hot outside.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 30, 2009)

shelley said:


> Sun in your eyes when you're solving. Sun on the displays making them hard to read from the audience. Sun beating down on spectators ALL DAY. There were chairs set up but everyone ended up moving all of them to the shady areas at the edges of the spectator area. Good thing they set up those portable trees in the parking lot.
> 
> (talking about Worlds 2005 for those too new to remember, which is just about everyone)



I liked Big Cubes Summer 09. I'd say 5 PBs as official solves were pretty great. I like the lighting so much better than indoor competitions.


----------



## Bob (Aug 31, 2009)

shelley said:


> Sun in your eyes when you're solving. Sun on the displays making them hard to read from the audience. Sun beating down on spectators ALL DAY. There were chairs set up but everyone ended up moving all of them to the shady areas at the edges of the spectator area. Good thing they set up those portable trees in the parking lot.
> 
> (talking about Worlds 2005 for those too new to remember, which is just about everyone)



Florida. Wow, that sucked. I almost overslept BLD that competition. I sucked that competition because the sun was in my eyes.


----------

